# Musik & WoW



## Sausage (17. September 2009)

Wie die Themenbeschreibung schon sagt, würde ich gerne mal wissen, was ihr so zum zocken anhört, beim Questen, Farmen oder auch in Raids (?).
Warum ich das will? Ich will ma schauen, obs da irgendwas intressantes gibt, was ich bisher nicht kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, ich habe die Sufu befragt, doch diese hatte einen suchfaulen Tag und brachte keine für mich nützlichen Ergebnisse zum Vorschein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selber höre am Liebsten Musik in Richtung Hammerfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


z.B. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTBUSy3E87g
oder http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ras-FYkAas
je nach Stimmung und was ich mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am besten verlinkt ihr was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Blutschwert (17. September 2009)

Housemusic !


----------



## Faken00b (17. September 2009)

ich hör eig immer:
-die musik vom spiel selber
-den neuesten buffedcast
-allimania oder der boon


----------



## vashthestamp (17. September 2009)

beim raiden Deep Purple
und bei pvp nu metal wie S.O.A.D. linkin park papa roach usw


----------



## Elrendel (17. September 2009)

In Flames

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJP5MqniJZo&feature=fvst

Soilwork

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKZBFts4lPo

Eluveitie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iijKLHCQw5o&feature=fvst

Ein paar der Bands die ich so daneben hör.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snefa (17. September 2009)

Folk-, Medieval Rock zb Subway to Sally oder Schandmaul
manchmal auch Slipknot, linkin park o.ä.^^


----------



## Maxugon (17. September 2009)

Disturbed
Billy Talent
Green Day 
Bullet 4 my Valintine
K.I.Z.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (17. September 2009)

entweder die ingame music oder angerfist oder eine von tausend [beliebigesworteinfügen]core bands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glun (17. September 2009)

Rise Against
Sum 41
Anti-Flag
Millencolin

oder siehe signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anìmo - Anetheron (17. September 2009)

Metal, Hard Rock, House, K.I.Z.


----------



## Malzbier09 (17. September 2009)

Mhh meist the Offspring , Metallica oder Linkin Park.


----------



## Lily:) (17. September 2009)

lastfm.com  - meist einen indie-oder ska-channel.

Letztens habe ich aber herausgefunden, dass es supi ist, während der Raids die "Best of Disney"-CD zu hören. Musst mich echt kringeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayed (17. September 2009)

ich hör immer und überall  Heaven Shall Burn  find die Band einfach nur doll.


----------



## Anìmo - Anetheron (17. September 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Disturbed
> Billy Talent
> Green Day
> Bullet 4 my Valintine
> K.I.Z.



ich mag deinen musikgeschmack! ^^


----------



## burtn (17. September 2009)

house,electro,downtempo,drum n bass


----------



## Sausage (17. September 2009)

Anìmo schrieb:


> ich mag deinen musikgeschmack! ^^



nicht nur du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke schonma für die Antworten, obwohl ich leider das meiste davon kenne ;( Durch den Rest muss ich mich noch "durchhören" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (17. September 2009)

ohja von kiz der song töten ist immer wieder nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razuul (17. September 2009)

Oha, die Liste könnte lang werden nein ich mach sie kurz:

ASP
Agonoize
And One
Anberlin
Alter Bridge
Billy Idol
Bruce Springsteen
Crematory
Children of Bodom
Combichrist
Corvus Corax
Subway to Sally
Blutengel
Deep Purple
Soundtracks im allgemeinen
Sting
Nightwish
Krypteria

und noch viele viele mehr.


----------



## Caphalore (17. September 2009)

Ich hör meistens Electro, Minimal oder Brum & Bass dazu ^^ Geht einfach steil


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (17. September 2009)

Entweder mach ich mir Allimania oder der Boon an und wenn ich mal Musik höre meist Rammstein, Slipknot, Equilibrium... und nur in gaaanz seltenen Fällen den Spielsound.


----------



## Adnuf (17. September 2009)

In Extremo ( Endspannung (questen ect): 4 Beispiele folgen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8HXY45jZOo 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbdzDjQQcL8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey3axf9hygk 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPsUY8Nl44s 

Manowar (Endspannung/Raid auser TS is an) 6 Beispiele Folgen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfZBMQoNxJM (Geiler schnitt zwischen musik und "film")
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XyBMYbLiCU (Genau meine meinung!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gM28yr-KJio (We Play it louder Than Hell \ m / )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5SL2b4B664
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_UGFLT0VMY...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2TWhA1UFcI 

Zum Schluss bleibt zu Sagen :

One more Beer, Heavy Metal and im just fine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mesiahs (17. September 2009)

Kommt drauf an. Im PvP mehr eher sowas wie Disturbed,Korn,Slipknot etc. 
Ab und zu aber auch 257ers und Hollywood Hank.
Kommt halt drauf an,wozu ich grad Lust habe :-P .


----------



## GodofWarr (17. September 2009)

Also vor allem im Pvp 
Godsmack -- Soil -- und diverse elektro


----------



## e2to (17. September 2009)

öhm, soviel mag ich nich verlinken...

solo unterwegs (farmen, questen etc):
wizo
mash-ups
katatonia
parkway drive

pvp
metalcore/hardcore (heaven shall burn, hatebreed usw)

und in raids
TS/skype und/oder klassik


----------



## Kabamaan (17. September 2009)

Rise Aganist 
Children of Bodom
Sodom
Mutabor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und viel mehr aber das sind z.Z meine favoriten^^


----------



## MadRedCap (17. September 2009)

Beethoven, Bach und Vivaldi. Ehrlich wahr, ich steh auf klassische Musik!


----------



## Sausage (17. September 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Beethoven, Bach und Vivaldi. Ehrlich wahr, ich steh auf klassische Musik!



Und ich fühle mich schon als Folk-Fan (Fiddlers Green, woohoo! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhddL8LI6pw ) irgendwie alleine^^ Aber mal ehrlich, find ich schon ziemlich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (17. September 2009)

Mesiahs schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Im PvP mehr eher sowas wie Disturbed,Korn,Slipknot etc.
> Ab und zu aber auch 257ers und Hollywood Hank.
> Kommt halt drauf an,wozu ich grad Lust habe :-P .




Krass bei 257er Raids musses ja laggen ;D


----------



## DeAm0n24 (17. September 2009)

Meistens sowas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZM-d2qD15E


oder:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hxgSa3YrX0...feature=related



oder auch:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYbqJpzY2oE

je nach laune


----------



## Kynamite1 (17. September 2009)

Also ich hör so ziemlich viel..

-Underoath
-Bring me the Horizon
-Emmure
-Slayer^^
-Iron Maiden
-RhcP
-K.I.Z (Jedoch nur ein paar Lieder von denen)
-Subway to Sally 
-Amon Amarth
-Hammerfall




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhak (17. September 2009)

Metal kann ich persönlich mir garnicht anhören beim zocken, da würd ich viel zu hibbelig werden wenn einem da immer einer ins Ohr schreit. 

Was ich sehr empfehlen kann sind Soundtracks von Filmen oder Spielen, die einem gefallen! Bei mir wäre das z.B. fast alle Stücke von Hans Zimmer, ein paar von Murray Gold (Doctor Who, falls das jemand kennt!) und auf youtube einfach mal Immediate Music eingeben, da kommen auch ein paar richtig gute Tracks raus!


----------



## Sausage (17. September 2009)

Kynamite1 schrieb:


> Also ich hör so ziemlich viel..
> 
> -Underoath
> -Bring me the Horizon
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmYNVQBbol0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (17. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaGmywsdBf8


----------



## Glun (17. September 2009)




----------



## Teradas (17. September 2009)

Was hier alle für Musik hören ;D

Ich hör gerne Philipp Poisel ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sar5a0EMa80  oder  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnoO4DSNLYY...eature=related)
The Veronicas  ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS8ilqTpgwg  z.B.)

Und ich bin n 14 Jägriger Junge,und ich hör sowas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht so gangstar Rap,und ja,sowas auch beim zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adnuf (17. September 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Was hier alle für Musik hören ;D
> 
> Ich hör gerne Philipp Poisel ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sar5a0EMa80  oder  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnoO4DSNLYY...eature=related)
> The Veronicas  ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS8ilqTpgwg  z.B.)
> ...



solang du kein gangster rap hörst betrachte ich dich als normalen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. September 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Und ja, ich habe die Sufu befragt, doch diese hatte einen suchfaulen Tag und brachte keine für mich nützlichen Ergebnisse zum Vorschein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ist klar. Fragt sich wer da suchfaul ist:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...10&hl=Musik
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...92&hl=Musik

Komisch das allein das Wort *Musik* schon ausreicht um was zu finden.

Schaffst du den Rest selber oder muss ich noch mehr raussuchen?


----------



## Teradas (17. September 2009)

Adnuf schrieb:


> solang du kein gangster rap hörst betrachte ich dich als normalen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gut. ;D So seh ichs auch.


----------



## Müllermilch (17. September 2009)

egypt central 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_VtXRT8CR0    (Lieblingslieder ;D in einem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Muckibart (17. September 2009)

Ich höre gern Finntroll zum zocken.  Visor Om Slutet passt da wie die Faust aufs Auge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vB-6xrZ4ND8

oder Jaktens Tid etc. alles ganz nett.


----------



## refra (17. September 2009)

Jonathan Coulton!
Die Videos sind sogar an WoW angepasst dank Spiffworld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjMiDZIY1bM

Der Text der Lieder ist einfach grandios!
MfG refra


----------



## Cor3y (17. September 2009)

Slipknot
KoRn
Disturbed
Limp Bizkit
Rage against the Machine
S.O.A.D
Soil
The Prodigy
und K.I.Z ^^


----------



## Sausage (17. September 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ja ist klar. Fragt sich wer da suchfaul ist:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...10&hl=Musik
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...92&hl=Musik
> ...



Ich habe eben "Musik" eingegeben und nunja.. nichts gefunden. Sehr schön außerdem, dass du der einzige bist, der nur wieder meckern kann. Den ganzen Tag daheimhocken und irgendwelche THreads flamen.. das nenn ich arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*zündet eine Kerze an*


----------



## Dagonzo (17. September 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Den ganzen Tag daheimhocken und irgendwelche THreads flamen.. das nenn ich arm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich finde es arm das Leute nicht wissen wie die SuFu funktioniert. Das macht ein Forum bestimmt viel übersichtlicher wenn man einen Beitrag zum immer dem selben Thema hundert mal eröffnet.

/reportet


----------



## Maxugon (17. September 2009)

Anìmo schrieb:


> ich mag deinen musikgeschmack! ^^


ist sehr abwechslungsreich ;D


----------



## -Migu- (17. September 2009)

Kommt immer auf meine Stimmung an, wenn ich nicht gerade mit meinem Kumpel am quatschen bin, höre ich meistens Hip-Hop (Eminem und dergleichen - ja flamt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Jedoch höre ich zum zocken von "Rollenspielen" auch gerne Schandmaul, Hammerfall, Linkin Park oder Nightwish. Welche meine "Lieblings-Nicht-HipHop-Bands" sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twinser (17. September 2009)

hm nach lust und laune
Raids:
meist green day oder linkin park >.>
hip hop xD

PvP:
disturbed
soil
nigthwish
hip hop xD


Farmen:
mach ich nich >.>

oder einfach mal ingame musik

flame on >.<


----------



## todielfi (17. September 2009)

beim alli schlachten hab ich immer evanscene, green day oder linkin park gehört




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pzzL (17. September 2009)

naja hör eigentlich immer alles beim wow daddeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beim raiden hauptsächlich gechillten indie rock, z.B.:
-Death Cab for Cutie
-The Postal Service
-Muse
-Coldplay

und so krams halt

beim pvp werden dann die "harten" sachen ausgepackt z.B.:
-Devildriver
-All Shall Perish
-Hatebreed
-Lamb of god




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PHEAR MY GLUSASAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (17. September 2009)

im allgemeinen metal; näher: death metal, melodic death metal, pagan metal, viking metal, medieval (metal), eher selten black metal.
im detail macht das dann: Sabaton, Blind Guardian, Black Messiah, Amon Amart, Tyr, In Extremo, Ensiferum, Eluveitie, um mal nur die bekannten zu nennen


----------



## Gromark (17. September 2009)

Rise Against <3

Geilste Band der Welt!


----------



## Aargoroth (17. September 2009)

Bei mir ballerts eigentlich nur ^^
Bands :
Devourment
Insidious Decrepancy
Waking the Cadaver
To Kill (Die death Metaller , nich die Hard Corler)
Carnifex
Whitechapel
Born From Pain
Hatebreed
HSB
Earth Crisis
DKM
Gorerotted
u.s.w

sonst wirds zu lang ^^

Gruß Aargoroth


----------



## René93 (17. September 2009)

Ich höre Die Ärzte,
Green Day,
Ein bissl Blind Guardian 
und was i-wie neu dazu gekommen ist:
Micheal Jackson


----------



## SchokoMac (17. September 2009)

hmm


Billy Talent
Green Day
Linkin Park
Red Hot Chilli Papers
Kanye West
MJ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


..

und ganz gerne bei Bossfights:

in chat einfügen

*/script PlaySoundFile("Sound\\Music\\ZoneMusic\\DMF_L70ETC01.mp3") *

kommt der Song: "FOR THE HORDE" von der WoW Rock Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disasterpiece (17. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a733LewgmD0 
dann noch:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I1geB7U5VI
und auch noch en bissl:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJebY9c-x6A
Das erste is Soilwork 
dann kommt Tyr
 und noch RAMMSTEIN
dann noch:
Amon Amarth
As I lay Dying
In Flames
Slayer
Sonic Syndicate
Legion of Damned
Drone 
Ensiferum
Immortal
usw.....aber das reicht erstma


Also ich hör alles von Rock bis über pagan Metal bis hin zu  Death/Black Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ich bin echt überrascht wieviele hier das selbe hörnOo, hät ich nie gedacht =)


----------



## djmayman (17. September 2009)

ich höre immer radio. die musik ist bei mir in jedem spiel aus


----------



## Frostbitten (17. September 2009)

Anìmo schrieb:


> K.I.Z.



Was ist denn K.I.Z. ?? Oo


----------



## MadRedCap (17. September 2009)

Frostbitten schrieb:


> Was ist denn K.I.Z. ?? Oo


K.I.Z. würd ich spontan als *Kein interessantes Zeug* übersetzten.


----------



## SchokoMac (17. September 2009)

> Was ist denn K.I.Z. ?? Oo






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperAlex (17. September 2009)

Michael Jackson und http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0&feature=fvst


----------



## Frostbitten (17. September 2009)

SchokoMac schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also KIDZ?


----------



## Teradas (17. September 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> K.I.Z. würd ich spontan als *Kein interessantes Zeug* übersetzten.


Genau richtig. ;D


----------



## Bindawernoch (17. September 2009)

ich höre meistens unterschiedliches 

Techno ! FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

z.b 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYEy6NA9PsI

oder 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysSxxIqKNN0...L&index=102


----------



## Teradas (17. September 2009)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> Michael Jackson und http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0&feature=fvst


Mist RickRoll'D ;D


----------



## Splasho (17. September 2009)

Höre sehr viel und gerne Medieval Rock bzw. Metal also insbesonders

Subway to Sally
Saltatio Mortis

Ansonsten auch mal Manowar =)
Oder WoWszene.de Radio (soll KEINE Schleichwerbung sein)

aber meistens eh das gelaber von meinem kumpel über headset




Snefa schrieb:


> Folk-, Medieval Rock zb Subway to Sally oder Schandmaul
> manchmal auch Slipknot, linkin park o.ä.^^



Du bist mir sympatisch =) Naja Subway hört man ja öfters^^ bzw liest^^



Arnorns schrieb:


> im allgemeinen metal; näher: death metal, melodic death metal, pagan metal, viking metal, *medieval (metal)*, eher selten black metal.
> im detail macht das dann: Sabaton, Blind Guardian, Black Messiah, Amon Amart, Tyr, In Extremo, Ensiferum, Eluveitie, um mal nur die bekannten zu nennen


Sehr geile mUsikrichtung^^ aber bei den bekannten haste Subway to Sally vergessen^^


----------



## MadRedCap (17. September 2009)

Frostbitten schrieb:


> also KIDZ?



Endlich! Endlich hats mal wieder ein buffed-User geschafft mich zum Lachen zu bringen! 
Danke!


----------



## PJ Lad (17. September 2009)

Meine Favoriten:
Tool 
Jack Black & Kyle Gas... besser bekannt als Tenacious D!
Disturbed, ist doch klar
Cypress Hill find ich allerdings auch klasse xD ihr werdet mich hassen...

MfG PJ


----------



## SuperAlex (17. September 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Mist RickRoll'D ;D




HAHA!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (17. September 2009)

Ich höre beim Raiden und beim PvP Disturbed, Tenacious D, Red Hot Chili Peppers, bissl Linkin Park und sonst Samy Deluxe(Dis Wo Ich herkomm)^^


----------



## Racheniem (17. September 2009)

damit steh ich zwar alleine aber ich höre monrose mit ordentlichen beats
oder nem tollen rhytmus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PJ Lad (17. September 2009)

talsimir schrieb:


> Ich höre beim Raiden und beim PvP Disturbed, Tenacious D, Red Hot Chili Peppers, bissl Linkin Park und sonst Samy Deluxe(Dis Wo Ich herkomm)^^


 hey bist du mein bruder? xD


----------



## Tyres7 (17. September 2009)

Paul van Dyk
SOAD
Basshunter
Manowar
Disturbed
KoRn
Slipknot
Slayer
Hammerfall
Sonic Syndicate

und noch mehr was mir net einfählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (17. September 2009)

PJ schrieb:


> hey bist du mein bruder? xD



Wie soll man das denn jetzt verstehen?


----------



## SheepHappens (17. September 2009)

ich find die neue von korpiklaani (karkelo) sehr geil zum sau rauslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxWLHxO0XXw

*edit: hätte nich gedacht das soviele auf tenac abfaHren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (17. September 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Jedoch höre ich zum zocken von "Rollenspielen" auch gerne Schandmaul, Hammerfall, Linkin Park oder Nightwish. Welche meine "Lieblings-Nicht-HipHop-Bands" sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtige Richtung.. wobei ich persönlich Eminem nicht so schlecht finde, obwohl ich Rap etc normalerweise gar nicht ab kann und totaler Metal- / Rock- u.a. Fan bin... 

@ topic:

The Boss Hoss im Moment sehr viel. Ansonsten Subway to Sally, Schandmaul, Blutengel, In Extremo, As I Lay Dying, Amon Amarth, Fear Factory, usw...

Im PvP ist auch Modern Talking (ohne Witz!) sehr spaßig.


----------



## Adnuf (17. September 2009)

SheepHappens schrieb:


> ich find die neue von korpiklaani (karkelo) sehr geil zum sau rauslassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hey dein link gefällt mir!


----------



## Dr.unken (17. September 2009)

Disturbed
Bullet for my Valentine
In Flames 
Soilwork
Amon Amarth
Green Day
Rammstein (eher selten)

wers genau wissen will: http://www.lastfm.de/user/dan_1992

Mfg


----------



## Schrottinator (17. September 2009)

Gaaaaanz weit oben: Dropkick Murphys!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich spiele aber kein WoW. ^^


----------



## MayoAmok (17. September 2009)

Orla Gartland

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjngrPz9Jds

Meghan Tonjes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLmUUHVvqY8

Arcade Fire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWgmRvwR0a8

Final Fantasy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8PZ8-cpWc4

Haggard

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_erNGdfJfA

Dunkelschön

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl4rSBKDbMo


ich habs gern ruhig...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cortez338 (17. September 2009)

Also ich höre Nightwish und Evanescence


----------



## Arnorns (17. September 2009)

Splasho schrieb:


> Sehr geile mUsikrichtung^^ aber bei den bekannten haste Subway to Sally vergessen^^



stimmt, hab ich früher auch sehr gerne gehört, is aber in letzter zeit en bissl unter den tisch gefallen bei mir, auch bedingt durch das neue album (das is nix im vergleich zu den alten liedern von denen...)


----------



## Diregon (17. September 2009)

auch in flames
hammerfall
schandmaul
saltatio mortis
avenged sevenfold 
atreyu
sonic syndicate


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

metal
gama bomb
amon amarth
slipknot
cannibal corpse
lamb of god
soad
hsb
the black dahlia murder
rammstein
und manchma peter fox,seeed ärzte und so...


----------



## _Yo_ (17. September 2009)

Irgendwie kann man doch kaum sagen das man immer die selbe Mucke beim Zocken hört oder?

Ich höre halt das was ich auch den rest des tages höre.

Aber ich verlink mal meine momentanen Lieblingssongs damit das nicht nur ein Mecker-Post ist (;

[post="0"]Ben Folds - Bitches ain't shit (Dr. Dre Cover)[/post]

[post="0"]Slagsmalsklubben - Rakade Ögonbryn Ska Det Vara[/post]

[post="0"]MC F.A.G. - Menschen sind wie Lieder
[/post]



Sind halt nicht so bekannte Sachen aber auf jedenfall Evergreens (:


----------



## Eisenschmieder (17. September 2009)

Technobase oder Napalm Death 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei Napalm Death fühlt man sich in den 5er HCs immer wie im derbsten Arena Gefecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mightyskull (17. September 2009)

HEINO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BöhserOnkel2009 (17. September 2009)

Wunder mich etwas das ich der erste bin, der an dieser Stelle die Böhsen Onkelz nennt.


----------



## Vallar (17. September 2009)

also ich hör auch durch die bank weg alles was ins extemere abdriftet ^^ sei es beim metal oder beim rap ;P hier mal nen paar beispiele:

*brutal death* compilation:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0ONTHx9hKs

oder beim rap mal sowas wie *vorkkkone*:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldd1uihKUHg

aber bevorzgt hör ich eher death/ black metal und pagan ;D

pagan wären hier 2 gute beispiele:

*volkolak* (rein akustisch ohne elektronische instrumente): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQJb48-89jM

oder eher sowas wie *pagan reign* (mit viel akustik und e-zeugs und gekreische^^):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQbXaJ4nogE


----------



## Shaxer (17. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ph7mxPxL_78...re=channel_page


----------



## Sausage (17. September 2009)

BöhserOnkel2009 schrieb:


> Wunder mich etwas das ich der erste bin, der an dieser Stelle die Böhsen Onkelz nennt.



Onkelz hör ich auch sehr gerne, super-Musik, aber ich höre das halt nicht beim zocken, und da der thread mit WoW zu tun haben muss in diesem Forum.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterlord (17. September 2009)

Ich höre so Technobase.fm (so heist auch die seite (internet raido)),Trance oder lieder von:
Soil
Breaking Benjamin
Linking Park 

Und sowas halt^^ und wenn ich kein bock auf den raidleader oder raidmember habe dann dreh ich voll auf so das ich sie nicht mehr höre und zock einfach wie immer^^


----------



## Marccram (17. September 2009)

Hirntot Records
KIZ
Gregpipe^^


----------



## Xsender (17. September 2009)

hmm 
wenn ich pvp zocke 
inflames,sliknot,onkelz
und sonst eig hip-hop xD


----------



## Hurrikano (17. September 2009)

Nightwish
Disturbed
Rammstein
Hammerfall
Soilwork (hab ich leider keine alben von  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Headhunterz
Showtek

E-Nomine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocknlolol (17. September 2009)

unterschiedlich^^

momentan am meisten

drumm bass vor allem Pendulum http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtbVdsYQ5FQ

oder so was fröhliches^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7JthgTMHDU

oder radio www.housetime.fm


----------



## cjdjmage (17. September 2009)

sagen wir es mal so: Amon Amarth, Battlelore, Bullet for My Valentine, CoB, Disturbed, Drowning Pool, Ensiferum (From Afar=goil^^), Drowning Pool,  Finntroll, InEx, Godsmack, Insomnium, Dimmu Borgir, Iron maiden, Korpiklaani, Metallica, Nightwish, Rammstein, Subwas to Sally, Suidakra, SoaD, Tracedawn (im groben gesagt alles was Metal zu bieten hat außer Gore =)


----------



## Nicetale1 (17. September 2009)

Kommt drauf an was ich grad mach so in Raids eig nur Technobase.fm <3^^ We aRe oNe 
so im Pvp mehr Hardstyle


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (17. September 2009)

Radio über iTunes Alternative Rock - Radio Alternative X aka The Buzz aka 181.fm  eig ganz lustig ^^


----------



## Nano4Life (17. September 2009)

Ich höre sehr gerne Hip-Hop.  

Keinen "Gangster-Rap". Nein. Ich finde es schade, dass viele Leute nich zwischen Hip-Hop und "Gangster-Rap" differenzieren können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mein nich Sido und co., sondern Pac Div, Asher Roth, Samy Deluxe, Kid Cudi und ich könnte ewig so weiter machen.

Also merkt euch: Hip-Hop hat nichts mit eurem "Gangster-Scheiß" zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruti (17. September 2009)

also ich eigentlich nur metal...

im moment meistens: 

Cannibal Corpse
Six feet under
Slayer
Amon Amarth
Eisregen
Excrementory Grindfuckers
Behemoth
Torsofuck
Children of Bodom
Kreator

hmm mehr fällt mir spontan jetz net ein  \m/


Tante edith meint ich sollte noch Napalm Death hinzufügen....


----------



## Troll23 (17. September 2009)

Ich hör bei WoW das gleiche was ich au so höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also :

Anti-Flag,Die Ärzte,Bad Religion,Beatsteaks,Betontod,Blink-182,Böhse Onkelz,Broilers,Comeback Kid,Deichkind,Die Bandbreite,Die Toten Hosen,The Dillinger Escape Plan,Disturbed,Donots,Dritte Wahl,Dropkick Murphys,Egotronic,Enter Shikari,Excrementory Grindfuckers,Fahnenflucht,Farin Urlaub,Fiddler's Green,Flogging Molly,FM Static,Foo Fighters,Frei Wild,Heaven Shall Burn,Hollywood Undead,In Extremo,J.B.O.,Jan Hegenberg,Knorkator,Mad Caddies,Madsen,Millencolin,Nickelback,Nirvana,NOFX,Rancid,RISE AGAINST,Secondhand Serenade,Sick of It All,Silverstein,Ska-P,The Skatoons,Slime,Sondaschule,Sum 41,Tenacious D,Three Days Grace,The Unseen,Wizo,Zebrahead,ZSK

Glaub das warn so ziemlich meine Favoriten sorry das ich keine Links genomm hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind alle recht gut ^^ youtube ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chris3112 (17. September 2009)

Ich hör meistens was mit fetten Bässen. Aber Atzenmusik eig immer.

Hoffe ich bin jetzt nicht der erste der das sagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja und Technobase.fm


----------



## Teradas (17. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nOd5_Bdc8I

Das ist auch noch ein extrem geiles Lied.
So,gute Laune.


----------



## Occasus (17. September 2009)

Beim Raiden: Techno, Trance (sehr geil) oder House
Leveln: House manchmal auch Hip-Hop (aber ordentlichen)
PvP: Soil, Linkin Park ....


----------



## xXSeelordXx (17. September 2009)

hmm kommt drauf an ^^
leveln meist minimal, tech house (Paul Kalkbrenner, sven väth und co.)
raiden goa, hands up, (psychedelic)-trance
PvP core, hardstyle, hardtrance, drum n base

is so mein Fall ^^
liegt nicht jedem aber mir XD


----------



## Korgor (17. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMlq11f1HaM...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKFj43botJs

PvP etc.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYv2-gi4xWQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIFUSx3-NBY...feature=related


----------



## Mjuu (17. September 2009)

Nano4Life schrieb:


> Asher Roth



I love College <333


----------



## rocknlolol (17. September 2009)

i love auch college^^

oder das... parody halt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHVMuRM2Kx8


----------



## flightxzocker (17. September 2009)

Ich kann nur *36 Crazyfists* ILL Nino und Disturbed empfehlen


----------



## Nomie (17. September 2009)

Beim Raiden...Led Zeppelin oder ZZ Top...


----------



## MadRedCap (17. September 2009)

Nomie schrieb:


> Beim Raiden...Led Zeppelin oder ZZ Top...



Ouh, einer von der Oldschool-Fraktion.

Guter Geschmack!


----------



## MasterFox (17. September 2009)

ich höre all die verschiedene art von music, wie von pitbull (seit i know you want me), scooter, alex c., lady gaga, rihanna, flo rida, the black eyed peas, the pussycat dolls, beyoncé, timbaland, 50 cent, eminem, fler, sido, und noch viele viele mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paparon (17. September 2009)

musik läuft bei mir meist nur wenn ich queste. und dann meist etwas ruhiges, entspannedes (für meinen geschmack ^^)

zum beispiel:

[post="0"]Amon Amarth[/post]

oder 

[post="0"]Agathodaimon[/post]

edit: eins hab ich ganz vergessen. wenn ich mal pvp mache läuft meist [post="0"]Volbeat[/post] . Da ist lustig ally kloppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZaIIog (17. September 2009)

Slipknot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyra (17. September 2009)

beim gemütlichen zocken eigentlich am meisten:
www.technobase.fm !
Black Music
Oldies (MJ, Bruce Springsteen etc.)

Beim Raiden nix, da brauch ich die Konzentration, da kommt wenn dann ingame Musik, die ja auch eig sehr schön ist (kann man nicht abstreiten)

Generell hör ich aber ein großes Spektrum an Musik, reicht von Rock über Hip Hop zu Techno/Trance


----------



## Streuneralex (17. September 2009)

Hey Ho.

Höre beim zocken eigentlich selten Musik, aber wenn dann die Musik die ich über alles liebe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Metal*

Vor allem Thrash Metal. Hör ich schon seit den seeligen 80ern. 
Zur Zeit besonders gern:

Mantic Ritual, Megadeth, Metallica (aber nur die guten Alben = bis 1988), Testament, Exodus, Zimmers Hole, Hyades, Artillery usw.

Grüsse


----------



## yellowpages (17. September 2009)

Beim farmen gucke ich schon mal eine DVD oder höre Internetradio, allerdings habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr gefarmt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei Raids höre ich meinstens "rockige" Sachen oder HipHop/R'n'B wie:

Goldfinger - Open your eyes
Frei.wild - Böse und gemein
Iron Maiden - Don't look to the eyes of a stranger
Freestylers - Painkiller


----------



## kingkryzon (17. September 2009)

burtn schrieb:


> house,electro,downtempo,drum n bass


das is meiner^^ paul kalkbrenner un so


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (17. September 2009)

www.housetime.fm
also house, hip hop (oldschool), metal, reggae und etwas pop halt^^


----------



## feronius (17. September 2009)

Metal (Metallica)
Alterative (Billy Talent, Nickelback, Linkin Park)
Rock (Green Day)


----------



## Tamîkus (17. September 2009)

für pvp black metal fürs farmen melodic death metal und zum chilln doom metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Space Godzilla (17. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNGNLo8K6Fk

fehlt hier ganz klar!!!!


----------



## shinyshadow (17. September 2009)

Soil 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEcRhNzLeuo

Disturbed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzdeH6MaNVI

Soilwork 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYYhtqPVlk4

In Flames 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5tCvMZXgGc

Amon Amarth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUnsCdaxvFc

Drowning Pool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byk_iDwtPfw

Children of Bodom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATIVuynOPTM

\m/


----------



## Nihl27 (18. September 2009)

Ich hör eig zum zocken dasselbe wie im Alltag ... es gibt auch keinen Unterschied zwischen PvP und PvE Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skindred ( besonders: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm_XILaLDr8 ), SOAD, Flogging Molly, The Prodigy, Dropkick Murphys, Rammstein, Anti-Flag, Billy Talent, Ohrbooten (Autobahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), Blink-128, Seeed, Peter Fox, Deichkind, Tocotronic, Daft Punk, Bullet for my Valentine, Slipknot, The Hives, The Strokes, Enter Shikari, Rise Against, Bob Marley, ... und noch viel mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morfelpotz (18. September 2009)

*Disturbed*  beim questen z.B:
Stricken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Enemy
The Night


*Slipknot* bei Encountern die ich ich schlaf kann z.B:
Psychosocial
Before i forget 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sulfur
Duality



Das muss scheppern muss das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thory79 (18. September 2009)

Am liebsten höre ich ja die Stimme meiner Freundin im TS... Ist halt auch Musik in meinen Ohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist diese grad nicht verfügbar läuft:

Metallica
Maiden
Sepultura
Nirvana
o.ä.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

ich höre immer selbst wenn ich schlafe das hier an!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj1EDNVQsgY



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin nicht schwull aber ich liebe Scrubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## realustasa (18. September 2009)

Kommt eigentlich immer auf die Situation bzw Stimmung drauf an! Aber die besten und Erinnerungen hatte ich an House - Musik. Das war dann so ziemlich die Level - Phase. AC/DC, Deadmau5, Oliver Koletzki, Everlast, und Soundstracks aus "The Big Lebowski"!


----------



## kingkong23 (18. September 2009)

HipHop in richtung Rap Beatlefield allstars und Selfmade


----------



## Tony B. (18. September 2009)

Gerade ebend : 

>>> Illegal 2001 - Dosenbier  <<<

Ansonsten beste Band der Welt :

>>> Chop Su€y <<<


----------



## sigimalygos (18. September 2009)

www.technobase.fm und schon s ende im hip hop gelände 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Getier (18. September 2009)

die Musik von wow

ist atmosphärisch ja einfach gut gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MsGhost (18. September 2009)

http://www.trancebase.fm/

Einfach nur cool.


----------



## Thunderhawk46 (18. September 2009)

Am Liebsten Manowar oder Hammerfall ok holyhell ist auch genial !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razoth (18. September 2009)

Also im Moment öfter mal: 

Rage Against the Machine
Tool
Metallica
Puscifer
Pendulum 
Seeed
Nine Inch Nails
Tenacious D
System of a Down
a Perfect Circle


----------



## Mek (18. September 2009)

Guckst du hier: http://www.lastfm.de/user/Schemen

Ist zwar nicht alles, bietet aber einen halbwegs guten Überblick...


----------



## Girderia (18. September 2009)

beim questen haggard, da hat man auch beim zehnten twink noch das epische feeling ;-)


----------



## Esda (18. September 2009)

www.fantasy967.de => ist ein Radio mit guter Musik (naja, mir gefällts)


Im Raid eher sowas: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS5M2AfkwjA
oder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doTBT46wMvA

Und wenn ich allein farme: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfuBREMXxts
( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist ein bisschen älter, aber die Serie war genial)


----------



## Jalandir (18. September 2009)

Ich hör bei WoW so ziemlich das gleiche was ich normal auch höre:

http://www.lastfm.de/user/olqs


----------



## Æxodus (18. September 2009)

naja meistens die Ingamemusik, ansonsten

Tunnel
Tunnel
Tunnel

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Phelps023 (18. September 2009)

Dj Rush, Carl Cox, Chris Liebing, Tiesto 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI_dGBFf6UQ   für Raids optimal


----------



## Kimbini (18. September 2009)

Bei mir ist meistens die ingame music an, falls nicht, greife ich auf meine CD-Sammlung zurück.

Auswahl: 
- Böhse Onkelz
- Der W
- Schandmaul
- Rammstein
- In Extremo
- Michael & Annett Müller
- usw.


----------



## C0deX (18. September 2009)

ich hör meist Techno 4 ever beim zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kofineas (18. September 2009)

hmm, ich hör einfach meine Musik, ich kanns ja ma von last.fm kopieren:

Ich höre rock, punk, alternative, pop punk und pop, mit u.a.:
blink-182, Billy Talent, The Jam, Die Ärzte, Placebo, Ska-P, Box Car Racer, System of a Down, Angelic Upstarts, Avril Lavigne, My Chemical Romance, +44, Rancid, Buzzcocks, Tenacious D, Angels & Airwaves, Fall Out Boy, The Cranberries, A Day to Remember, Bloodhound Gang, The Adicts, The Offspring, Bullet For My Valentine, Depeche Mode, Goldfinger, Serj Tankian, Green Day, Me First and the Gimme Gimmes, Sum 41, Farin Urlaub, Sex Pistols, Maxïmo Park, Akeboshi, The Clash, Serdar Somuncu, 999, No Doubt, Men at Work, Sondaschule, Mika, Kaiser Chiefs, J.B.O., Sublime, Die Toten Hosen, Spin Doctors, Coolio, The Cure, Rihanna, Reel Big Fish, Sportfreunde Stiller.


----------



## michael92 (18. September 2009)

Ich höre meisten Trivium, Nightwish oder Iron Maiden.


----------



## Duides (18. September 2009)

meist Red hot Chilipeppers , Jack Johnson, Metallica, Iron Maiden oda Helge Schneider oda sogar auch mal Knorkator  \,,,,/


----------



## Darkdamien (18. September 2009)

onkelz
der w
freiwild
kärbholz 

und anderen deutschrock


----------



## Balord (18. September 2009)

Mein absolutes Lieblingslied =): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjZhwCM88pA
(von Children of Bodom)

Ansonsten 
In Flames, 
Soilwork, 
System of a Down, 
Slipknot, 
Dragonforce,
Amom Amarth,
etc^^


----------



## Lani01 (18. September 2009)

Also ich hör: 

1. Bring me the Horizon
2. The Devil wears Prada
3. Anberlin
4. Sonic Syndicat
5. We are the Ocean
6. In Flames
7. Heaven Shall Burn
8. Threat Signal
9. Blessthefall
10. Atreyu
11. Underoath
12. The Wold Alive
13. Trivium 
14. Soilwork  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so das reicht jz einmal ^^ eher aggressive musik daher ich einfach (meines glaubens) mehr dps mach oder im pvp mehr schaff wenn ich das höre
und einmal ganz ehrlich... Hip Hop würde nicht zum zocken passen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Lani


----------



## Mindadar (18. September 2009)

Razuul schrieb:


> Oha, die Liste könnte lang werden nein ich mach sie kurz:
> 
> ASP
> Agonoize
> ...


/sign


----------



## Tweetycat280 (18. September 2009)

naja je nach Laune

Schiller, apollo444, Fat Boy Slim, Led Zepplin, House


----------



## Aratos (18. September 2009)

Heaven Shall Burn!!!

Ne richtig geile deutsche Band...und ich hab sie live in Wacken gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst noch:

- Metallica
- Blind Guardian
- In Flames
- Nightwish
- Arch Enemy
- Slipknot
- Soilwork

aber zwischendurch auch ganz gerna mal Hardcore wie ANGERFIST!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adnuf (18. September 2009)

BöhserOnkel2009 schrieb:


> Wunder mich etwas das ich der erste bin, der an dieser Stelle die Böhsen Onkelz nennt.




Ich höhr auch onkelz, nur nicht mehr soviel wie früher (6 stunden onkelz ohne pause jeden ta)

Mittlerweile bin ich beim Mittelalter Rock hängen geblieben, wie ich aber schon sagte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noidic (18. September 2009)

Beim questen:

VNV Nation
Depeche Mode
Covenant
Project Pitchfork
Polarkreis 18
etc.

In der Ini/Raid:

Manowar
Linkin Park
Billy Talent
etc.

Wen ich mal PvP mache:
Rage against the machine
Clawfinger
etc.


----------



## rocknlolol (18. September 2009)

backyard babies


----------



## OMGlooool (18. September 2009)

Ich höre natürlich meine Lieblingsmusik.
Techno/Trance.

Beim wow-spielen meistens Internetradio:
http://www.technobase.fm/
http://www.trancebase.fm/

Mein aktueller lieblingssong:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pruyaq9QFRM

geil oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (18. September 2009)

in PDK durchgehen auf repeat :

Limp Bizkiz - Break Stuff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_eCIjr1Mb0

Salajin goes enrage hrhr ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiefa (18. September 2009)

also biem questen in Nordend höre ich miestens Månegarm des is viking metal und past da einfach
im BG höre ich meistens Slipknot bei raids ger nix und sonst nen mix aus system od a down, Månegarm, Children of bodom und Rammstein

Edit und natürlich FEUERSCHWANz nightwish In extremo schandmaul subway to sally und son kram halt


----------



## CypherGirl (18. September 2009)

Momentaner Lieblingssong.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azm-Uhy5QzU

Für PvP oder für Raidhardmodes.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWPja9qNdes

http://www.youtube.com/user/Xe4xAnA#play/f.../39/dsShHx6heNI

Fürs Farmen.
http://www.youtube.com/user/Xe4xAnA#play/f...s/2/UINhE8L1yXg


Für Raids.
http://www.youtube.com/user/Xe4xAnA#play/f...103/69yx9xvvJY8

http://www.youtube.com/user/Xe4xAnA#play/f...115/FaZbSAcZlYA

Und sowieso für alles und überhaupt, wenn man irgendwo DRAUFHAUEN muss.
http://www.youtube.com/user/Xe4xAnA#play/f...143/ZPRt6Tt6RyM

Bands.
-Ektomorf. (neu entdeckt)
-Eisregen. (ganz wichtig, ohne geht nix)
-Pendulum. 
-Nightwish.
-Kataklysm.
-Böhse Onkelz. (weniger)
-Amon Amarth. (auch wichtig)
-Cradle of Filth.
-Tricky. (zum entspannen)
-Underworld.
-Sentenced.
-PanterA.

*Lange Liste hier*

x
CypherG.


----------



## Acid_1 (18. September 2009)

Metal quer durch die Bank weg,
egal ob Nightwish, Grave Digger, Equilibrium, Die Apokalyptischen Reiter, Sonic Syndicate oder Scar Symmetry.


----------



## Liberiana (18. September 2009)

Kimbini schrieb:


> Bei mir ist meistens die ingame music an, falls nicht, greife ich auf meine CD-Sammlung zurück.
> 
> Auswahl:
> - Böhse Onkelz
> ...



Schandmaul hör ich im Moment am meisten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie z.B. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHJt_NVrgbY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l89UvpJsAxc


----------



## Max* (18. September 2009)

Beim Questen bissl Hardstyle musik und in Raids mehr so Soilwork.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kzell (18. September 2009)

Eig am meisten Monrose und Queensberry.

Wenn der Raidleiter wieder zu viel redet erklingen auch manchmal die Stimmen von Maria Carey und Withney Houston 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frenj (18. September 2009)

Technobase.fm

Wenns nichts sagt ist ein Internetradio 24/7 Techno. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. September 2009)

#Musik.eXTreMe


----------



## Bulldoz (18. September 2009)

Nutz mal lieber die SuFu! Gibt genug Threads schon hier von.

Btt...Ingame Sound ftw


----------



## Detela (18. September 2009)

Dark Metal/Speed Metal oder einfach Slipknot^^ 
Linkin Park
Limp Bizkit
Dope
SoiL
KoRn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBhKNHtjNWA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1zVmfan32U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLv3vzJ8Fw8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z824u-FFo5o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEcRhNzLeuo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hm_s_NsqZGQ

enjoy it =)


----------



## Arosk (18. September 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Nutz mal lieber die SuFu! Gibt genug Threads schon hier von.



No.


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (18. September 2009)

Slipknot, Inflames, S.O.A.D, Arch Enemy.....alles was laut ist.

Beim PvP hörre ich gerne Manowar, warriors of the world ist einfach mehr wie pasend.

Auser Metal hörre ich manchmal noch beim farmen Kastelruther Spatzen, past zwar überhaupt nicht zusammen aber mein Vater hatt mich damit zugedröhnt das es mir jetzt selber gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Letzteres aber eher selten und auch nur wen es entspant werden soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranke (18. September 2009)

Naja ich habe 177GB musik auf dem PC----Das sind Ca 54'000 Songs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Liebsten höhre ich:

-Billy Talent (alle Albums)
-Houemusik
-System of a Down
-Meine selber gemachte musik:     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrOf-m0ZVSg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PVP
-Techno( Allgemein)
-Und vlt das neuste was mir gut gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruss Sam(sa)dor


----------



## Balbog (18. September 2009)

Slipknot, Children of Bodom, All that Remains, Caliban... und andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die hör ich am liebsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (18. September 2009)

Sehr viele Metal hörrer hier, das ist mal richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab bis jetzt noch nichts von Bushido und Eninem (schreibt man den so?) gelesen. Die Gangsterjugend kommt allen anschein nur Nachts zum vorrschein und trauen sich nur was zu sagen wen sie im Rudel sind, jaja so ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß an alle man sieht sich auf Wacken 2010


----------



## moehrewinger (18. September 2009)

Ui, unterschiedlich. Diese Woche meistens

zum leveln und grinden:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C0kxuPDMNw

PVP:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOMgsUSs0RE

Für's RP gibt's aktuell:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgkJx8jgnZc

Sonst alles was ich gerade Bock hab. Soundtracks (Gladiator, Master & commander, Indy etc..), Cranberries bzw. Dolores O'Riordan, Amy McDonald, Metallica usw.


----------



## lokker (18. September 2009)

Knoblauchpaste schrieb:


> Sehr viele Metal hörrer hier, das ist mal richtig gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



öhm nur weil ich Eminem höre muss ich ein "Gangster" sein der Drogen nimmt und sich täglich besäuft? Alles klar, werd mal Erwachsen...


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (18. September 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> öhm nur weil ich Eminem höre muss ich ein "Gangster" sein der Drogen nimmt und sich täglich besäuft? Alles klar, werd mal Erwachsen...
> [/qu
> 
> Also ich habe nichts von Drogen geschrieben, kei Ahnung wie du darauf kommst.
> ...


----------



## STAR1988 (18. September 2009)

*always* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *<3*


----------



## lokker (18. September 2009)

Knoblauchpaste schrieb:


> lokker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > öhm nur weil ich Eminem höre muss ich ein "Gangster" sein der Drogen nimmt und sich täglich besäuft? Alles klar, werd mal Erwachsen...
> ...





Genau das gleiche kann ich auf andere Leute übertragen. Die  ganzen Punks die immer am Bahnhof rumsitzen hören auch nur Metal und  Hardrock. Und diese Leute gehören wirklich zu schlechtesten Schicht und  sind nicht weniger aggresiv.

Ich könnte genau so gut sagen das  Metal nur rumgeschreie ist ohne Inhalt, aber ich tue es nicht. Weil   ich genau so wenig wie du mit dem Hip-Hop alle Lieder und Interpreten kenne.  Aber wem will ich sowas erzählen. Du scheinst mir genauso engstirnig wie viele andere hier zu denken....


----------



## Hotgoblin (18. September 2009)

Knoblauchpaste schrieb:


> Musik solte zum Nachdenken, zur Unterhaltung oder zum Lachen sein. Im Gangsterrap erkenne ich nur Gewalt, Hass und Agressionen. Damit solte unsere Jugend nicht aufwachsen...



Finde ich auch ca 3/4 der Jungs hier überal hören nurnoch dieses (sorry) Ganstarap
wo nur Ausdrücke kommen, Leute beleidigt oder bedroht werden etc.

Finde das gehört verboten. Wenn dann ohne diese Beleidigungen



Also höre meistens jetzt techno bzw im PvP muss es Rock sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Raiden hör ich garnix da achte ich aufs TS was da gesagt wird


----------



## eimer07 (18. September 2009)

Knoblauchpaste schrieb:


> Musik solte zum Nachdenken, zur Unterhaltung oder zum Lachen sein. Im Gangsterrap erkenne ich nur Gewalt, Hass und Agressionen. Damit solte unsere Jugend nicht aufwachsen...



Ja ne is klar.... Metal? Zum Lachen? Ne.... Zur Unterhaltung, hmm ist Geschmackssache.... Aber die Inhalte von Metal die zum Nachdenken anregen sind sehr rar.... Wenn ich mir 3 Stunden am Stück pures schreien anhöre macht mich das mehr Aggresiv als irgend ein Rap-Lied

fragt mal eure Eltern die werden euch schon sagen was richtige Musik ist.... Weder Hip-Hop noch Metal sind es.


----------



## eimer07 (18. September 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Finde ich auch ca 3/4 der Jungs hier überal hören nurnoch dieses (sorry) Ganstarap



Ich weiß nicht in welchen Kreisen du wohnst, aber kaum jemand hört heutzutage noch Bushido oder so.... Den mag ich auch net, es gibt vom Niveau her schon sehr gute Rap-Lieder, aber warum sich informieren, braucht man ja heutzutage net mehr......


----------



## Hotgoblin (19. September 2009)

eimer07 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht in welchen Kreisen du wohnst, aber kaum jemand hört heutzutage noch Bushido oder so.... Den mag ich auch net, es gibt vom Niveau her schon sehr gute Rap-Lieder, aber warum sich informieren, braucht man ja heutzutage net mehr......



1. Habe Ganstaerrap gesagt und ich habe nichts gegen den normalen Rap gesagt.

2. Leider benehmen sich echt fast alle hier so wie diese Übertollengansta und sagen nurnoch "alda"
und benehmen sich echt völlig asozial...(ist wahrscheinlich auch ein Grund wieso ich fast keinen Kontakt 
mehr zu meinen alten Freunden habe)


----------



## Guerilla (19. September 2009)

Naja was bin ich froh mich von den meisten hier distanzieren zu können (hiphop, techno gedöhns oder was weis ich)
ich hör hauptsächlich Metal
Momentan mehr Bands a là Meshuggah, Strapping Young Lad, Cannibal Corpse, Municipal Waste, Necrophagist, Dagoba, Mastodon, Amon Amarth, Soulfly, Sepultura, Destruction, Slayer
aber auch nebenbei gern Korpiklaani und Turisas


----------



## Zorwynn (19. September 2009)

ist zwar immer sehr unerschiedlich aber sag mal ein paar:

-Turbonegro
-Ignite
-Pennywise
-Sick of it all
-Children of boddom
-Arch Enemy
-Such a Surge
-Sublime
-Raidlead ^^
-Pendulum
-Prodigy
-ja auch der Sido wird gehört (is aber einziger Hip Hop)
-Chemical Brothers
-Chimaira
-Caliban

so eigentlich gibts na noch einiges mehr aber zu faul zum schrieben ^^


----------



## OMGlooool (19. September 2009)

Guerilla schrieb:


> Naja was bin ich froh mich von den meisten hier distanzieren zu können
> ich hör hauptsächlich Metal



Du bist ja sowas von distanziert  hier! xD


----------



## Navaleen (19. September 2009)

Huhu,

also bei mir läuft auf jeden Fall LINKIN PARK....
ansonsten so mitgemischt noch nightwish und within temptation.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Zorwynn (19. September 2009)

ach ja.. Ich finds immer lustig wenn aus einem, eigentlich netten Thread, IMMER eine scheiss Diskussion entstehen muss... Sind hier echt nur armseelige Leute hier die nicht einfach mal die andern reden lassn können ohen ihre Fre**e aufzureissn?


----------



## Caerleon (Eredar) (19. September 2009)

Ich bin jetzt mal ganz upgefucked und positioniere hier etwas, dass ich des öfteren im PvP höre...

und das passt auch zu den Allies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y68m23x4Nc

PS: nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen; ich spiele HORDE!


----------



## neferi (19. September 2009)

Den Soundtrack von Wall-E  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vor allem beim questen ist das der Hammer.


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (19. September 2009)

eimer07 schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar.... Metal? Zum Lachen? Ne.... Zur Unterhaltung, hmm ist Geschmackssache.... Aber die Inhalte von Metal die zum Nachdenken anregen sind sehr rar.... Wenn ich mir 3 Stunden am Stück pures schreien anhöre macht mich das mehr Aggresiv als irgend ein Rap-Lied
> 
> fragt mal eure Eltern die werden euch schon sagen was richtige Musik ist.... Weder Hip-Hop noch Metal sind es.



Lies dir nurmal die Übersetzung von BYOB durch, das Lied ist von System of a Down, schau dir die übersetzung von Only for the Weak (InFlames) an. Zur Info, frei übersetzt heißt das ,,Nur für die Armen,,. Ich habe übrigens nichts gegen Hip Hop gesagt, sondern speziel nur gegen die Richtung ,,Gangsterrap,,.

Aber du fast es so auf ich so, Meinungen sind verschieden.

Was die Punks weiter oben angeht, sie Sitzen zwar am Bahnhof und manchmal kommt es auch zu schlägereien, aber ich für meinen Teil bin schon auf diese Leute zugegangen und man kann normal mit ihnen reden und ein Birchen trinken.
Viel schlimmer finde ich da eben diese Jungen Gangstagruppen , sie pöbeln wo es nur geht und es heißt da erst schlagen dan fragen. Ich habe früher auch geschlägert aber da hieß es noch wen er auf dem Boden liegt ist schluß. heute tritt man da erst recht rein und sowas kann es nicht sein. 

Fals es dir weiterhilft, ich hörre auch Michael Jackson und sogar die Kastelruther Spatzen wie oben irgendwo geschrieben steht. Aber jetzt beenden wir das besser, weicht langsam zu sehr vom Thema ab und im Endefekt respektiere ich den Standpunkt von jedem.

Gute Nacht wünsche ich allen.


----------



## nocciolanuss (19. September 2009)

hey ich höre sehr gerne zum zocken:
Dragonforce 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cq7a3sPp3Q...feature=related (nicht vom video abschrecken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Sonic Syndicate 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP88bYXxTuY (der revrain is eifnach klasse ^^)
Finntroll 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGywo81G6lk ( einfach nur geil ^^)
In Flames 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-744BG0kEI ( auch geil !! )

aber ich höre auch immer wieder gerne sachen wie:
Màna 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSIws0YCetw (einfach ma was anderes aber auch geil )
und wo màna is muss auch Santana hin 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ml3NUIDpFg ( einfach der beste Gitarrist ever )


----------



## **ED** (19. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

Dope
In Flames 
Sonic Syndicate
Green Day 
Linkin Park
Papa Roach
Pink (manchmal)
Nickelback


----------



## Wuschlor (19. September 2009)

Slayed schrieb:


> ich hör immer und überall  Heaven Shall Burn  find die Band einfach nur doll.



JAWOLL !!!!!!!! Ich persönlich hör auch so Heaven Shall Burn, Lamb of God, Legion of the Damned und Obstinacy, Zombie und Kilei von Obstinacy sind Kumpels von mir, haben sich zwar leider aufgelöst aber die Alben sind trotzdem sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten halt alles was mit Black und Death Metal zu tun hat!! Metalhead 4 life!!!


----------



## Tony B. (19. September 2009)

Knoblauchpaste schrieb:


> Lies dir nurmal die Übersetzung von BYOB durch, das Lied ist von System of a Down, schau dir die übersetzung von Only for the Weak (InFlames) an. Zur Info, frei übersetzt heißt das ,,Nur für die Armen,,. Ich habe übrigens nichts gegen Hip Hop gesagt, sondern speziel nur gegen die Richtung ,,Gangsterrap,,.
> 
> Aber du fast es so auf ich so, Meinungen sind verschieden.
> 
> ...



/SIGN /SIGN /SIGN


----------



## Alpax (19. September 2009)

Ganz komisch .. normal hör ich nicht Limp Bizkit aber beim farmen .. gefälls mir iwie ^^
ansonsten .. alles was net mit farmen zu tun hat insbesondere PVP .. In Flames


----------



## PitbullStylez (19. September 2009)

Speziell beim raiden eig. nur RnB, House & Pop.

David Guetta feat. Akon - Sexy Bitch

Jay Sean - Tonight

Akon - Right Now

Sowas eben..

PvP dann eher was, was bissl mehr dazu passt.

Linkin Park - Bleed it out

Slipknot - Duality

Lost Prophets - Burn Burn

Papa Roach - To be loved

Beim questen dann wieder ne komplett andere Richtung^^

Deichkind - Limit

Taichi feat. Mok - 2 Welten

Michael Mic, Sha Karl & Plaetter Pi - In ur Arms


----------



## bo-rulez (19. September 2009)

böhse onkelz <3
system of a down
metallica
in flames 
tenacious D
freiwild
acdc

im prinzip alles was rockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ramsleier (19. September 2009)

Kommt ganz auf die Laune an


Sonic Syndicate
Dead By April
Callejon
Silverstein
Cauterize
All That Remains
Nickelback
Bullet for my Valentine
Disarmonia Mundi
Sum 41


----------



## Kimbini (19. September 2009)

Hab gerade was optimales für PvP-Abenteuer gefunden:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fprOj6GCrg...feature=related


----------



## Hotgoblin (19. September 2009)

Kimbini schrieb:


> Hab gerade was optimales für PvP-Abenteuer gefunden:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fprOj6GCrg...feature=related



Der Song kam mir gleich so verdächtig vor...


Laut Wikipedia ist die Band neonazitisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vindexa (19. September 2009)

Dann reih' ich mich mal ein...

Arch Enemy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKtTRsLC2Ow...=PL&index=5
Archeon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGgyPoCfTKE...feature=related
Emil Bulls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uss71IYR2tY
Apron
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm6pjSuGXl8...feature=related
Story of the Year
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-3QYpx4Kng


----------



## SpireFm (19. September 2009)

HammerFall rocks!

Sonst beim zocken meistens auch Metal =)


----------



## SIERRA 117 (19. September 2009)

Knoblauchpaste schrieb:


> und es heißt da erst schlagen dan fragen. Ich habe früher auch geschlägert aber da hieß es noch wen er auf dem B*oden liegt ist schluß. heute tritt man da erst recht rein und sowas kann es nicht sein. *


Heute zu tag heisst es "kämpf oder Stirb" und meistens sind das ausländer gruppen (ich hab nix gegen ausländer) die meinen wir sind ihr in ihren land wo schlagen an der tages ordung ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und genau wegen solche sachen was ich in den narichten sehe, habe ich mir baterflie gekauft  zu selbst verteidigung, wenn 4 so assis auf mich zu kommen nutzen mir meine hand nicht viel... 

ich sag nur sind wir schon so weit das man sich ohne waffen nicht mehr auf die stassen trauen kann? ich für meinen teil schon....


----------



## MarZ1 (19. September 2009)

@TE hätte man nicht vllt eine umfrage daraus machen können? so in bestimmte richtung ala techno,hiphop,rock,pop udn so :/ weil so sieht man zwar ein tendenz, dass hier mehr rocker sind aber wäre besser wenn man dazu zahlen hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich würde wäre das ne umfrage bei "techno" einordnen...von dance,trance zu hardstyle oder happy hardcore hör ich zum wow spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vindexa (19. September 2009)

xxcreeper schrieb:


> die die rock hören und wow zocken sind die fetten vollbärtigen freaks mit ganz vielen pikeln in ihrer fresse  und sich auf 8 jähre mädchen ein runterholen




Nur, weil jemand Metal hört (ja, ich gehöre dazu) heißt das nicht, dass er fett ist. Im gegenteil, ich habe einen halbmarathon abgeschlossen und bin seit 2 Monaten mindestens 2 mal die Woche beim Karate. Außerdem bin ich viel draußen an der frischen Luft, mal alleine, mal mit Freunden. Und nein, 8 jährige Mädchen finde ich nicht mal entfernt attraktiv... Und ich hab auch keinen Bart. Zumidnest an 2/7 tagen die Woche... sollte mich öfter rasieren ^^

Aber da du ja so schön vom Musikgeschmack auf andere leute schließen kannst, schließe ich jetzt mal vond einem Geschrieben auf dich:
Du bist einer mit 2 Hirnzellen (wenn überhaupt) die sich darum streiten, wer eine sinnlose Bemerkung machen darf. Du kannst dir beim Ansehen eines Pornos leider keinen Kloppen, weil du entweder keinen Schwanz, keine Eier oder beides nicht hast. Vermutlich hörst du Gangsta-Rap und hättest auf den 50-jährigen ebenfalls mit eingetreten. Deinem Auftreten nach bist du höchstens 12 und du erpresst von kleinen Kindern Schutzgeld.

Na, wie schmeckt das?

/EDIT: Bevor jemand meckert, dass ich das hätte weit freundlicher sagen können und dass ich den Troll jetzt nur noch mehr anstachele: Ja, ist mir bewusst, aber ich konnte es mir einfach nicht verkneifen. Tikume hätte dafür sicherlich sachlichere Worte gefunden^^


----------



## Sausage (19. September 2009)

MarZ schrieb:


> @TE hätte man nicht vllt eine umfrage daraus machen können? so in bestimmte richtung ala techno,hiphop,rock,pop udn so :/ weil so sieht man zwar ein tendenz, dass hier mehr rocker sind aber wäre besser wenn man dazu zahlen hätte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ne Umfrage wäre etwas "aufwendiger" gewesen.. für jede erdenkliche Situation müsste man dann ja eine "Untersparte" entwerfen, da ich ja eig. wissen wollte, was die Leute bei welcher Situation so hören.. im Nachhinein wärs schlauer gewesen ^^


----------



## Malohin (19. September 2009)

Musik: Random-Playlist
ansonsten gerne auch ein Hörbuch (z.B. beim  angeln oder farmen)
Bosskampf definitiv: Crystal Method - Bloodbath o.ä. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## musiccontroler (19. September 2009)

Also ich hör auch hip hop und hab noch keinen Krankenhausreif geschlagen...
Zurzeit eher Blumentopf, Cueso, Kid Cudi und Beastie Boys
Aber ich hör mindestens genauso viel Muse, Limp Bizkit, Beatsteaks, Arctic Monkeys, The Boss Hoss oder Sportis. 
Mit Schandmaul oder so kannste mich jagen, aber hab nichts gegen die Leute dies hören sondern mag nur die Mucke nich..


----------



## Azorian (19. September 2009)

Hat schon jemand E Nomine gepostet?
Finde das passt in manche Raids auch sehr gut oder wenn man mit der Horde Roleplay macht.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3q00vICRl8    z.B.


----------



## Sausage (19. September 2009)

Irgendwo bin ich grade über nen Post gestolpert (find ich aber nichtmehr, drum kann ich nix zitieren^^), der meinte, man solle die Diskussionen über Musik in dem Thread lassen.. ganz ehrlich: Nein. Diskutiert weiter, ich les das gerne, und wozu ist ein Forum da? Aber was einfach GAR NICHT geht, sind beleidigende Posts hier, lasst den scheiss einfach, das ist keine Diskussion mehr, das ist einfach nur noch Mist, der die Diskussion zerstört, oder auf ein minderwertiges Niveau bringt, was noch schlimmer ist, als gar nicht mehr zu diskutieren!

Naja, btt: Ich finde persönlich, das Metal eher das Gegenteil von "aggresiv machen" ist. Für mich gibt es nicht schöneres, als nach einem anstrengenden Tag nach hause zu kommen, mich ne Runde ins Bett zu legen und zu Slipknot einfach runterzukommen, zu chillen (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loplDrVsE-Y z.B.) - mich macht da eher Gangster-Rap aggresiv, wobei ich im allgemeinen auch nicht gegen HipHop habe.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (19. September 2009)

Hardstyle -> Raid
Handsup (techno sowas wie cascada) > PvP
House/Handsup/Hardstyle -> wenn ich grad nich raide oder pvp mache^^


----------



## Sausage (19. September 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> Hardstyle -> Raid
> *Handsup (techno sowas wie cascada)* > PvP
> House/Handsup/Hardstyle -> wenn ich grad nich raide oder pvp mache^^



Sehr geile Techno-Mukke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (19. September 2009)

^^


----------



## Kannto (19. September 2009)

wtf wie geil hier hörn ja viele metal ich liebe beim zocken System of a Down,Metallica,Slipknot,Disturbed,Devildriver,Rise Against,Rammstein manchmal und Sonic Syndicate


----------



## lebrown (19. September 2009)

@ user vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dir stimme ich voll zu genau das höre ich auch je nachdem was immer kommt !
Montags IMMER Technobase die Charts und wenn gerade nen dj am start ist mit dem ich nichts anfangen kann dann 
kommt die gute alte metal musik wieder durch die boxen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dh. hammerfall oder amon amarth 

hauptsächlich aber wie gesagt techno und hardstyle vor allem bei raids und im PvP vor allem hardrock bis metal


--------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. September 2009)

Frostbitten schrieb:


> Was ist denn K.I.Z. ?? Oo



 ARRRRR ihr landrattten nichts gegen K.I.Z oder ich lasse euch kielholen ARRRdie jungs sind cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenigstens noch etwas....paar lustige lieder haben se schon und hölle feat bela b. war auch nett ARRRRR


----------



## Charlees (19. September 2009)

Technobase.fm  Housetime.fm  oder  Hardbase.fm      Perfekt &#9829;  xD


----------



## __Bacardii__ (19. September 2009)

Charlees schrieb:


> Technobase.fm Housetime oder Hardbase Perfekt &#9829; xD




beste !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkong23 (19. September 2009)

Ich höre auch mal den SOOOOOO verhassten Gangster Rap und ich bin nich Aggressiv oder so...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3ihqDA0oJ0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVSV3BjjlqM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHhJ8wfOzCk
Soiwas halt weil ich auf Metal, Rock oder techno garnicht kann
Aber jeder hört was anderes..


----------



## Matchfighter (19. September 2009)

Hoi 
Also wenn ich WOW zock hör ich auch gern mal neben der stille
Die Ärzte oder Sondaschule in Richtung Rock /Punkrock also =) 

MFG Matchfighter =)


----------



## EisblockError (19. September 2009)

Ich höre:

Böhse Onkelz

Billy Talent

Sum 41

Linking Park

NoFX

Rise Against

Greenday

die alten Metallica Lieder (wo die noch gut waren!)



Zu Bösskämpfen in Ulduar aber auf jedenfall Techno


----------



## Severos (19. September 2009)

Oh man..
Ich bin hier ja total der Outsider..
Das einzig "lautere" (wofür mich einige von euch "hartgesottenen" sicher schon auslachen), ist Sum 41. 
Der Rest ist eigentlich so ziemlich richtung R´n´B... 
Ich denke man kann auf alles gut zocken..


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. September 2009)

da zeigt sich deutlich 50% metal/rock 30% techno und die restlichen % sind dann hip-hop und anderes zeugs


----------



## cazimir (19. September 2009)

Ich höre selten Musik beim raiden, aber ab und zu zieh ich mir Johan Ilves oder Armin van Buuren rein, das pumpt noch mal richtig auf :>


----------



## Darussios (19. September 2009)

Ich höre Satanische Verse von einer CD an.

Wenn ich diese aber vorwärts spielen lasse, installiert sie entweder Windows 95, 98 oder Vista, das wird per Randomgenerator ausgewählt.

Ansonsten höre ich Children of Bodom, Rammstein, Ensiferum und andere.

PS: Nicht alles muss der Wahrheit entsprechen. Was erfunden ist, dürft ihr herausfinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cali75 (19. September 2009)

supergern hör ich beim Zocken Jan Hegenberg. Ansonsten alles was meine mp3- und CD-Sammlung so hergibt - meistens aber Rockmusik.

Grüße vom Momentan-WOW-Abstinenzler 
Calihye

edit: @vindexa ich geb dir vollkommen recht - warum immer diese Vorurteile - ich bin kein Kerl, hab keinen Vollbart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hör trotzdem Rockmusik beim Zocken, im Mom viel Billy Talent und Green Day, aber auch Metallica


----------



## TR4CO (19. September 2009)

Wuhu jetzt ich, jetzt ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also hören kann ich immer Hardstyle hören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann hör ich noch In Flames & Heaven Shall Burn ganz gerne also metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber "unsinn" oder "schwachsinn" hör ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  do not klick meh O.o




so des wars au scho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






grüßä


----------



## LegendaryDood (19. September 2009)

Austrian Death Machine <3 is ne Konzeptband über Arnold Schwarzenegger und seine Filme^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSueYnUkjiY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdZYvPZhT1c...feature=related

ansonsten halt metal und rock in allen Farben und Formen, sehr gern

Disturbed
Anthrax (mit John Bush)
Metallica
Slayer
As I Lay Dying
Behemoth
Hatesphere
Hatebreed
Rise Against
Whitechapel
System Of A Down
Lamb Of God


----------



## MrUmpi (19. September 2009)

Zur Zeit hör ich immer : TURMION KÄTILÖT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGY_81V4DKA


----------



## Daheala (19. September 2009)

Also ich höre beim wow zocken nur 

- FLO RIDA 

-LADY GAGA

-K.I.Z

 und ATZENMUSIK


von daher 

mfg 

DAHEALA


----------



## Spectrales (19. September 2009)

Drum and Bass

Wenn ich zu aufgedreht bin hör ich Klassikmusik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0fap6JZaow
zum Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -sonixx- (19. September 2009)

http://www.surfmusik.de/radio/di-fm-gabber-dsl,7564.html

das haut rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arumgar (19. September 2009)

Also entweder hör ich:

 - die normale WoW-Musik
 - den Buffedcast
oder
 - technobase.fm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Adnuf (20. September 2009)

bo-rulez schrieb:


> böhse onkelz <3
> system of a down
> metallica
> in flames
> ...



Sidn wir 2 zufällig Seelenverwant ?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (20. September 2009)

Wizo
4 Promille
ex nör säx
S.I.K.
Die Kassierer
Slime
Fahnenflucht
Knochenfabrik

Schandmaul
Schelmish
Finntroll
E Nomine
In Extremo
Eluveitie

J.B.O.
Eure Mütter ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Empfehlenswert!)


----------



## fisker31 (21. September 2009)

Original WoW Hintergrundmusik...


----------



## Lynhirr (21. September 2009)

Ich höre seit 4 Jahren mit iTunes auf dem Mac Blackmores Night zu WoW. Genial ist, dass sich iTunes im Spiel mit Tasten bedienen lässt.


----------



## Turkod (21. September 2009)

http://www.chronixradio.com/ 

Da is immer ne gute mischung und dort schon einiges entdeckt, was vorher noch nie gehört hatte.


----------



## gidomiley1993 (25. September 2009)

Turkod schrieb:


> http://www.chronixradio.com/
> 
> Da is immer ne gute mischung und dort schon einiges entdeckt, was vorher noch nie gehört hatte.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOgbMOHLofs beste musik ever.


----------



## chinsai (25. September 2009)

Meistens was Richtung elektronische Musik, sprich House, Techno, Trance, Electro und Schranz.
Am liebsten Deadmau5 und Pimp Code! ;-)


----------



## Matrius (25. September 2009)

Huhu,
Zu PvP hör ich Onkelz, Disturbed, Linkin Park, etc...
Zu PvE entweder TS oder das gleiche wie PvP bzw bei XT ingame sound der redet so geil^^
lg


----------



## Sheep_Of_Death (25. September 2009)

im Moment meine Lieblinge: Godsmack - The Enemy und I'm doing the best I ever did
                                     Dark Empire - Distant Tides und Northern Sky
                                     Hevenly - The Prince Of The World
                                     Hammerfall - No Sacrifice, No Victory


----------



## Manotis (27. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich immer metal in flames, disturbed, korn, children of bodom, fear your thoughts, rammstein solche sachen


----------



## BossRulE (27. Oktober 2010)

Dubstep 

EDIT:

Bsp: Hoax - Jericho http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul_AZzP0t20


----------

